# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Pytje Per Ato Qe Jetojne Ne Turqi

## armandi1

Pershendetje Te Gjitheve.
Doja Te Dija Disa Informacione Rreth Turqise Per Te Gjithe Ata Qe Jetojn Atje.
Pyetjet e mia jane:
Neqoftese Shkon ne turqi a mund te marresh nenshtetsi ose nqf nuk arrihet kjo nje lejqendrimi dhe a eshte e veshtir te merren kto te dyja.
Dhe doja te dija sa lek paguhet ne vit per lejqendrimin.
Flm Atyre Qe japin informacione.

----------


## armandi1

Ska njeri Te kthej pergjigje ?

----------

